# Craftsman self propelled mower



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have one of these and I usually cut my whole yard with it. I sharpen my blades after every cut, so my question is why do I still get torn blades?


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

Not 100% sure, but if you are going too fast, or if you have the incorrect angle ground into the blade, that may affect cut quality.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check your rpm.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

g-man said:


> Check your rpm.


How exactly do you accomplish this? Do you have a link for me to follow any directions?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The proper way is using a tachmeter. @GrassDaddy showed how to use one in this video.






The rpm should be set per the mower manual.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Ok I'm back I watched Grassdaddy video and I would purchase the tachmeter, but Craftsman is basically saying you cat adjust the speed anyhow.

So I don't how much much this is going to help me.

I need some critique on my blade sharpening to make sure this isn't the problem


What do you all think?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Need a side angle picture. Looks a little steep from that angle.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> Need a side angle picture. Looks a little steep from that angle.


Got dog it I just put it back on the mower :?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

On a new machine, the rpm is normally set correctly at the factory. But as the engine wears, the rpm will drop and it will need adjustment to get it back to optimal.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

@CenlaLowell looks like you may have a little GLS on that st. Aug too.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> @CenlaLowell looks like you may have a little GLS on that st. Aug too.


Excuse my ignorance, but what is GLS?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > @CenlaLowell looks like you may have a little GLS on that st. Aug too.
> ...


If I had to guess I'd say Gray Leaf Spot


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

That's co-wrecked. Gray left spot.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

It wouldn't surprise me with all the rain yall have been getting.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Ok after a little bit of education I have noticed my mower doesn't have quite the same set up as in the video. Now, I may have the problem that leads to a lower rpm and that is the governor spring. My question is how right am I about this? Also the governor spring is located behind the fuel tank I haven't removed it yet to get a picture.

Mine looks like this



This is really one of the only things that I can see that could be adjusted. There's also a brake spring on this unit also it's located here



@g-man


----------

